# Sore throats after cycling



## MickL (29 Feb 2012)

When I do a reasonable commute 5+ miles, few days later I all ways end up with a sore throat, meaning I can't use my bike till it clears, am I the only one or does any one else suffer the same thing and any solutions to prevent it from happening ?


----------



## BSRU (29 Feb 2012)

I woke up feeling like crap this morning with a head cold including a sore throat, just got on the bike and rode in as normal including a little SCR.
It is possible I may have over done it yesterday or not eaten enough calories and I did go to bed ninety minutes later than usual so less sleep.
Strangely I felt alot better whilst I was cycling plus I know I generally feel better as the day goes on.


----------



## beastie (29 Feb 2012)

MickL said:


> When I do a reasonable commute 5+ miles, few days later I all ways end up with a sore throat, meaning I can't use my bike till it clears, am I the only one or does any one else suffer the same thing and any solutions to prevent it from happening ?



Just ride easy with a sore throat, you should be fine.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Feb 2012)

Stop shouting at motorists....


----------



## accountantpete (29 Feb 2012)

Make sure you are not tensing the throat muscles when exerting yourself uphill - they can give similar symptoms if you aggravate them.


----------



## MickL (1 Mar 2012)

accountantpete said:


> Make sure you are not tensing the throat muscles when exerting yourself uphill - they can give similar symptoms if you aggravate them.


 
You might have a point there, a lot of commute involves hills. Might be the cold weather as well after reading on the internet, so might pull the buff up over my mouth


numbnuts said:


> Stop shouting at motorists....


 and I dont shout at motorists I just give them my sheep worrying stare.


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Mar 2012)

I find my lungs & throat get "bitty" after a longer ride in the cold, coughing little bits of phlegm up (euch... sorry!).

A buff helps.

I think the intense breathing dries stuff out which would otherwise stay wet... hydration is important.


----------



## jamin100 (1 Mar 2012)

I've currently got tonsillitis which I'm wondering if it's down to cycling a bit too much over the past few weeks. 

I had a bit of a cold a few weeks back and kept going on the bike and I think it's now catching up with me


----------



## MickL (2 Mar 2012)

Well at the moment I have done no cycling since my 10mile commute home last Thurs, bad throat (lots of gunk coming up) also now a head cold so maybe cycling isnt to blame for my current bout of sore throat but breathing in cold air etc possible hasn't helped.


----------



## The Jogger (2 Mar 2012)

Maybe you should drink a bit more (water I mean)


----------

